# Fundir oro en lingotitos para vender?



## enladrillador (1 May 2012)

Vereis tengo varias joyas que no uso en casa, de otras personas fallecidas, de mi madre que ya no pone, etc.. vamos un monton de oro (monton me refiero en plan 50-80 gramos a lo sumo, para mi que no tengo nada es mucho)

habia pensado que como en ebay se paga casi al precio de mercado el gramo (un poco menos pero muy poco) mejor venderlo por ahi que venderlo a los especulatas de compro oro o joyeros

mi madre la envie hoy a la joyería que ahora por cierto se apuntó a la moda de comprar oro como los especulatas y le dije que preguntara cuanto le cobraban por fundir el oro en lingotitos quitando piedras que tienen e impurezas, que quede el oro puro y separado por kilates, osea hacer un lingotito de oro puro

pues el tio de la joyeria no se si la intengó engañar o que, que le dijo que fundirlo no salía rentable, que al fundirlo se perdían 4 o 5 gramos (de la muestra que le llevó unos anillos y poco mas) y que no merecía la pena

ahora digo yo, de verdad que se pierde oro en el fundido? :|:| 

igual es cierto no se, pero me cuesta de creer mucho el metal es metal lo fundes y que pasa que se va a evaporar? amos hombre

le ofrecía 18 euros el gramo...


----------



## serhost (1 May 2012)

Imagino que algo siempre se perderá, sobre todo con cantidades tan pequeñas, pero ni idea.

Sin embargo, tenía entendido que el oro valía más en la joya por la propia joya en sí que por el oro fundido.


----------



## Vidar (1 May 2012)

las joyas de oro son como mucho de 18K, es decir 75% oro puro, por tanto como mínimo va a perder ese 25%.

Por que supongo que no querras hacer lingotes de 18K ::


----------



## enladrillador (1 May 2012)

Es que no tengo ni idea, tambien hay monedas de oro que son de 24. pero como es que de 18K se pierde un 25%

no tengo ni puta idea de oro ojo.


----------



## Vidar (1 May 2012)

enladrillador dijo:


> Es que no tengo ni idea, tambien hay monedas de oro que son de 24. pero como es que de 18K se pierde un 25%
> 
> no tengo ni puta idea de oro ojo.



los lingotes de oro de inversión son siempre de 24K (oro puro 100%)

18K=75%. Se hacen en 18K por que el oro puro es blando para el uso.

también las joyas se hacen en 14K, en 12K... de aún menor pureza.

Si quieres hacer lo que dices las pesas, sacas el 75% y eso te tiene que pesar el lingote siendo de oro puro.

Para comprobar si es de oro puro lo que te den es fácil, tásalo en un compro oro.


----------



## QuepasaRey (1 May 2012)

Sientro frustrar toda tu emprendeduria, te sale mas caro el collar que el galgo.
Alingotar sale carisimo, es un servicio bastante escaso en este pais y te clavan, palmarias pasta.
Al menos mi aviso te ha salido gratis.


----------



## Calculín (1 May 2012)

Lo que yo no entiendo, es que diferencia moral hay entre venderlo a un compro oro o en ebay. ¿Qué problema tienes con lo que hagan con el oro después de vendido? ¿Cómo sabes que en ebay no va a ser especulado? Además de que pagan menos y es mucho más arriesgado...


----------



## enladrillador (1 May 2012)

Calculín dijo:


> Lo que yo no entiendo, es que diferencia moral hay entre venderlo a un compro oro o en ebay. ¿Qué problema tienes con lo que hagan con el oro después de vendido? ¿Cómo sabes que en ebay no va a ser especulado? Además de que pagan menos y es mucho más arriesgado...



que moral ni que leches, que te pagan mucho mas en ebay, vamos te lo paga al precio que se lo pagan al especulata

gracias por los consejos, no sabia que costase tanto fundir, pense que el oro 18K era de no se distinta calidad no caia en la cuenta que era "rebajado"

no se lo que cobra el ti por alingotar, pero hay lingotitos de 1 grano (no gramo ojo) por ahi que se venden apañaos

y fundir en casa? mi abuelo tiene soplete


----------



## atman (1 May 2012)

antes en la EGB, ahora educación primaria, creo, enseñaban las leyes de las aleaciones y esas cosas...

ahora que caigo ¿porque la llamarán "primaria"? A ver si va ser por otra cosa...


----------



## asqueado (1 May 2012)

enladrillador dijo:


> Vereis tengo varias joyas que no uso en casa, de otras personas fallecidas, de mi madre que ya no pone, etc.. vamos un monton de oro (monton me refiero en plan 50-80 gramos a lo sumo, para mi que no tengo nada es mucho)
> 
> habia pensado que como en ebay se paga casi al precio de mercado el gramo (un poco menos pero muy poco) mejor venderlo por ahi que venderlo a los especulatas de compro oro o joyeros
> 
> ...



En primer lugar lo que tienes que saber es el kilataje que tiene tus joyas, existe desde 9 K 14K 18K y 24 K este ultimo es mas raro que lo tenga porque es puro y entonces las piezas se doblarian y romperian con facilidad.
Generalmente las joyas deben de tenen dos sellos, uno del fabricante y otro del kilateaje, si tiene los dos vamos por buen camino.
No se a que tu llamas oro puro, pero el oro puro es de 24 k y si tienes de 18 o de 14 tienes que afinarlo y eso cuesta dinero.
Todos los joyeros, al trabajar con metales preciosos, durante los procesos sufren perdidas de estos metales y se les conoce con el nombre de mermas.
Existen mermas en la fundicion, en el laminado, en el recocido, al limar, al soldar, en la pulidora, en el lavamanos, etc. y esta entre un 3 y 5 por ciento.
Por otra parte si tienes un candilon y fundes todas las alhajas en un lingotillo que kilataje tienes, el que te lo valla a comprar va a querer saber el mismo y analizarlo como debe ser cuesta tambien dinero.
Segun lo que he leido que le pagaban a tu madre a 18 euros es poco, desconozco si el kilataje es bajo, yo que tu me estaria quietecito, ahora bien desde luego te digo una cosa, que sea como sea a esas joyas le ganas ya dinero, porque tu familiares lo comprarian en su momento a 800 o 1000 de las antiguas pesetas y ahora se ha revalorizado como podras comprobar, y si no te hace falta las pelas, yo las seguiria guardando, el que guarda halla y siempre tendras las joyas para poderlas vender.


.


----------



## Inversionoro (1 May 2012)

-es cierto que existe una merma Tecnica cuando se afinan, pero esta es diferente depende de cada fundidor, y siempre te aplican una mayor que la real. vamos que algo de la merma lo pueden recuperar.. (lo que salta cuanse cae al verter del horno al crisol o lingotera) depende de como trabaje mucho cada afinador. creo que la merma internacional aceptada para la plata es del 0,35% pero aqui suelen aplicar desde el 0,4 al 1%... donde se pierde el resto? o no lo hacen correctamente o "quien sabe..", si te pones a fundir tu mismo lo mas posible que por la temperatura que apliques oxides alguno de los metales con los que esta aleado por lo que pesara menos pero tambien subes la ley. yo he fundido y me ha pasado de 750 a 870 (supongo que por hacerlo mal y aplicarle demasiada temperatura) luego parte se queda en los crisoles, los cuales no se suelen limpiar con cada uso de clientes distintos y puede que tengas al final mas de lo que se ha pesado a la entrada... (a mi me pasa con la plata) y es plata del lote anterior que se ha quedado en el crisol

Yo te pagaria el mismo precio fundido que sin fundir y sea de 24kt o de 18 kt, se funden las joyas se mira por densidad y te da la ley y pagaria X por cada gramo puro que da la ley.

Conclusion, mermas es seguro que hay pero tambien menos de las que te dicen. ya que luego parte lo pueden recuperar si trabajan bien. Algun afinador he visto con Maserati....Es dificil encontrar un buen afinador en España alguno hay..

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## enladrillador (1 May 2012)

El oro que llevó de muestra era de 18K, es que está tirado porque no lo usa ni lo va a usar nunca ni ella ni nadie, ademas como dicen que la burbuja del oro segun parece esta a puntito de caramelo pues es buen momento para vender, desde luego esto del compro oro no va a ser para siempre, eso seguro, no como la fiebre actual.


----------



## Platón (1 May 2012)

enladrillador dijo:


> ... ademas como dicen que la burbuja del oro *segun parece esta a puntito de caramelo pues es buen momento para vender*, desde luego esto del compro oro no va a ser para siempre, eso seguro, no como la fiebre actual.



Por supuesto, venda usted ahora que parece que todo son facilidades, no espere ni un segundo más, que mañana puede ser tarde y explota la burbuja de oro, seguro que todos los problemas de la economía mundial se solucionan de un plumazo y aquí no ha pasado nada y todos volvemos a coleccionar cromos...:rolleye:


----------



## enladrillador (2 May 2012)

Entonces que sitio es donde puedes venderlo al máximo posible que le puedas sacar?


----------



## enladrillador (8 May 2012)

Bueno, al final nadie ha repsondido, pero me he buscado la vida por intenret y lo he vendido a 40 euros el gramo lo de 18, no esta mal no?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (8 May 2012)

enladrillador dijo:


> Vereis tengo varias joyas que no uso en casa, de otras personas fallecidas, de mi madre que ya no pone, etc.. vamos un monton de oro (monton me refiero en plan 50-80 gramos a lo sumo, para mi que no tengo nada es mucho)
> 
> habia pensado que como en ebay se paga casi al precio de mercado el gramo (un poco menos pero muy poco) mejor venderlo por ahi que venderlo a los especulatas de compro oro o joyeros
> 
> ...



El oro que tienes es de 18 k como mucho (75 % de oro puro). 

Creo que la mejor opción si vas a venderlo es a un comprador como El Andorrano (aunque pagan lo mismo otros cualquiera). 

A 27, 25 el gramos ahora mismo, tendrías 75 gr x 27, 25 = 2043,75 € en efectivo y rápidamente. 

Creo que no vale la pena meterse en camisas de once varas fundiendo, refinando y vendiendo lingotitos que te resultará difícil. Con los 2000 euros te compras un krugerrand y 2 soberanos y todavía te llega para una comida con vermouth.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (8 May 2012)

enladrillador dijo:


> Bueno, al final nadie ha repsondido, pero me he buscado la vida por intenret y lo he vendido a 40 euros el gramo lo de 18, no esta mal no?



a 40 € el gramo es el oro puro 99,9 %, no el de 18 k que va a 27 €. 

Al que le hayas vendido el mierdaoro a 40 le has estafado, pero allá cada uno. Aunque eso no te lo crees ni tú


----------



## Gusman (9 May 2012)

Igual el estafado a sido el.forero. Quiza era una pieza antigua o con piedras y valia bastante mas....


----------



## neismarserrano (25 Sep 2016)

Hola, puedes fundirlo, el tema está en que lo vendas cuando el precio del oro este en alta y así le sacas el mejor proecho a ese oro que tenes y no usas
suerte,¿Cuánto cuesta el gramo de oro? - CuantoCuestaWeb.org


----------



## racional (26 Sep 2016)

Es bastante sospechoso hacer eso, la policia podria investigarte.


----------



## pentax821 (28 Abr 2017)

atman dijo:


> antes en la EGB, ahora educación primaria, creo, enseñaban las leyes de las aleaciones y esas cosas...
> 
> ahora que caigo ¿porque la llamarán "primaria"? A ver si va ser por otra cosa...




Lo llaman primaria en referencia a "primate". Perdón pero alguien debía decirlo.


----------

